# S-2 Rim Question - Probably a Stupid one.



## elginkid (Aug 29, 2011)

I am thinking about adding a motor kit to my Phantom, and enjoying 120-150mpg, rather than the 24 that I get out of my '82 Volvo.  I have a set of S-2 rims that will clean up all right, but they have the conventional .80 spokes, I'm pretty sure.  Can they be laced w/ .105 spokes w/o drilling the spoke holes?  Or should I look for a cheap set of rims meant for that size?

Wes


----------



## bricycle (Aug 29, 2011)

Not a stupid question at all.
Some .105 nipples are the same as the .080 size wise. also, I ran my 1952 Phantom with .080 spokes. seemed fine. What length .105's you want. I have some sets. get a cost & I'll beat it but good! bri.


----------

